# النطاقات الدولية العليا الجديدة باللغة العربية!



## غريغور (16 أكتوبر 2007)

The global Internet naming and numbering authority, ICANN (Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers) launched a test on October 15th that would enable a complete domain name to be entered using characters found outside of the Roman alphabet. The test domains are all called example.test in their native languages; the .test TLD is reserved for just such purposes. ICANN has put up a wiki page at each of 11 test languages' addresses for people to experiment with.

Real all the article here.

http://مثال.إختبار/


----------

